
Most Promising Migraine Drug in Years Held Hostage by Our Healthcare Dystopia - clumsysmurf
https://splinternews.com/the-most-promising-migraine-drug-in-years-is-being-held-1829112554
======
aszantu
My migraine improved significantly when I cut out plant fats, might be a trace
for fellow migraine sufferers

